# Old 2005 ipod DEAD. How to recover data?



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

Its the first ipod color, 30 gig. It no longer turns on. I've tried everything. It would say it's out of battery power, then once, it jumped to fully charged; then back to now power. Then wouldn't' turn on.
It's also been wonky for a couple years maybe, often saying it needed to be scanned for errors when I plug it in, then rarely finding any. And sometimes songs would only transfer one at a time, or not at all. Sometimes a few at a time.
I have another used 4th gen Ipod touch to replace it but I'd like to recover the tracks on the old one. I read you can take out the HD and hook it up.

A friend suggested buying a replacement batt. But I dunno that that's the issue.

Any suggestions?


----------

